# How cruel is this my poor snake :(



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All 
Ok as i type this I'm sick to my stomach  now heres the background around 8 months ago a fox snake hatchling got loose yep it happens to us all at some time  

Anyway to cut a long story short I get a call at work today its my last day being made redundant today and i get my other halfs sister on my phone shouting at me like a nutter saying shes found a snake in the kitchen if you don't like them i can understand but what does she say I'm going to smash it with a saucepan :bash: i had to get home in record time to stop her luckily my snake managed to get under the washing machine but she would've killed her.

now my blood is boiling she's only in my house looking after the otherhalfs mother and she's trying to kill my pets 

I get home crying my eyes out to find a very weak hatchling under the washing machine shes had a meal and is drinking like crazy but in this day and age why are people so cruel these are my babies i don't have kids how would she like it if i let myself in to her house and beat her kids to death 

and the sadest part this woman is a teacher!!!!! i thought they knew better so sick of it I'm leaving can't have my babies treated like this 

Ps please send luck to my weak lil baby shes had a meal so fingers crossed 
thanks for reading p xxx


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

TBH i wouldnt have fed her, Reptoboost or Avipro for a week would have been a better option first, its organs may get overloaded and cause shock to set in, especially if the gut flora has died off, which after 8 months is probable!!!!

As for the other bit, she'd never be allowed in my house again, my other half would have got a mouthfull about his sister, and i'd have probably evicted her(with my boot up her arse)and her obnoxious mother so she can have a turn having her in her OWN home.
Yes i have read your other post/s, you have my sympathy hun.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Hun 
LOl she only had a very tiny meal and yep she's had avipro  used to be a reptile veterinary nurse  she's weak but not thin so i've got a horried feeling she's been kicked  sadly thats why i'm going these twats have keys to the house and seem to think its keiths and his mothers I seem to have no respect or rights  makes me sooo mad 
p xx



pam b said:


> TBH i wouldnt have fed her, Reptoboost or Avipro for a week would have been a better option first, its organs may get overloaded and cause shock to set in!!!!
> 
> As for the other bit, she'd never be allowed in my house again, my other half would have got a mouthfull about his sister, and i'd have probably evicted her(with my boot up her arse)and her obnoxious mother so she can have a turn having her in her OWN home.
> Yes i have read your other post/s, you have my sympathy hun.


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Great to hear you found your lil baby, dont know what id do if i lost one of mine. Really hope she ok and picks up soon.
As for someone threatening to do that to one of my animals they wouldnt know whats hit them, definitley wouldnt have them back in the house again. 
Best wishes


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

thats awful, i feel bad for you, my mum says shes hurt my snake if it eats her cats, not that it can at this size. i would have kicked her out of the house post hast, i dont care who she thinks owns the house!!


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have killed anyone who tried to hurt one of my animals. Poor you, you must be devastated!! Fingers crossed for your wee snake x


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Reptoboost is a better one, has avipro in, has lectades in, and emergency food (like Critical Care), BUT the gut flora takes a week to repopulate, Any further load can cause organ shut down to progress even faster, thus bringing on shock.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

If someone threatened my animals, id knock them out without contemplation, as some people would if it was their own kids. (im the unusual 1% of 20 year olds in UK that DOESNT have kids yet!lol)
Essentially, if they touched my animals in such a way i would end up coming at them with fists. its not something i could take lightly.
Anywho, i would hope to put her straight on a large number of things. and i certainly wouldnt allow her in the house again.

She obviously isnt even considering your feelings.
To me thats nothing but vindictive, vicious behaviour. Its not fair, its not clever and i would expect a teacher to have a high enough IQ to be able to accept that they mean a great deal to you. 
She had options, she could have ****ED out the house until the problem was resolved. 
Its not as if you go chasing a burglar with a frying pan if your scared of em. You put yourself at more risk.
Seems a bit dumb if your scared of something to go chasing it with a pan.

I take it teachers arent taught empathy and understanding

Sorry, but it really concerns me gravely when people have such nasty beleifs on animals. 

i know of people that have killed becasue of a similar situation. I kindly and calmly went to that guys house and knocked the B*^& out.. i still feel sick in my stomach thinking about his actions:censor:.
Maybe these are the people we should stick in boxes and poke with sticks? anyone else up for that?:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Maybe these are the people we should stick in boxes and poke with sticks? anyone else up for that?:lol2:


Oh! We weren't already supposed to be? Should I let mine go?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Maybe these are the people we should stick in boxes and poke with sticks? anyone else up for that?:lol2:


 
sticks?? well ill put my red hot poker away then shall i ........... hmph


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pam b said:


> Reptoboost is a better one, has avipro in, has lectades in, and emergency food (like Critical Care), BUT the gut flora takes a week to repopulate, Any further load can cause organ shut down to progress even faster, thus bringing on shock.


Hi Hun 
cheers for that : ) had to use avipro  TBH its the shock iof a kick which has done her harm  gutted  I tend to find if they have shock they will shut down anyway so sad  have that happen on the sanctuary side a lot  with very badly treated reps 

p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your support here's the best bit the O/H seems to think I've lost touch with reality and its perfectly normal how she reacted and shouted at me for 20 mins I'm just a bad person out for myself accoring to him 

what the F am i doing with this twat 
p xx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Thanks for all your support here's the best bit the O/H seems to think I've lost touch with reality and its perfectly normal how she reacted and shouted at me for 20 mins I'm just a bad person out for myself accoring to him
> 
> what the F am i doing with this twat
> p xx


I'd call that solicitor tomorrow morning if I were you! :grouphug:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

well she did not kill the animal and that is the main thing, just shows you that people still have phobias and phobias can cause people to get agressive so lets not be too hard on her. She needs to be educated not pocked with sticks and pokers


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Thanks for all your support here's the best bit the O/H seems to think I've lost touch with reality and its perfectly normal how she reacted and shouted at me for 20 mins I'm just a bad person out for myself accoring to him
> 
> what the F am i doing with this twat
> p xx


 
okay forget about what I said above, leave them both !!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

clive1973 said:


> well she did not kill the animal and that is the main thing, just shows you that people still have phobias and phobias can cause people to get agressive so lets not be too hard on her. She needs to be educated not pocked with sticks and pokers


I do try to be a good person i never punched her or even shouted just stayed calm sad thing is i tried i showed her as i removed the lil one how innofensive she was what did she say get that thing away i'll be sick and kill it 

some people are just bad 
p xx


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

clive1973 said:


> well she did not kill the animal and that is the main thing, just shows you that people still have phobias and phobias can cause people to get agressive so lets not be too hard on her. She needs to be educated not pocked with sticks and pokers


 
so, no one up for poker prodding???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You poor thing. My now Ex husband smugly told me it was him or the animals. Guess which I chose????????????????????:lol2: No contest at all
Now my OH Steve is as passionate about animals as I am.Only thing I regret was I didnt do it sooner. I hope your little snake will recover soon


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

bendigo said:


> so, no one up for poker prodding???


Poker lol was thinking of something more shrp infact very sharp attached to a chainsaw would be good 
p xx


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Thanks for all your support here's the best bit the O/H seems to think I've lost touch with reality and its perfectly normal how she reacted and shouted at me for 20 mins I'm just a bad person out for myself accoring to him
> 
> what the F am i doing with this twat
> p xx


I have no idea hun, get advice and phone a solicitor, do not leave at this point till you have your info off them. Gives you a weaker ground if you do, plus you can have some fun winding the pair of twats up now.
Tell him you class yourself as seperated now, you will live different lives, his mother is his responsibility but you will not leave as you have a vested interest via your contribution to the house (mortgage payments and proovable)which you are legally going to get back your share!!!
Then stand back and watch them both cack there pants!!!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pam b said:


> I have no idea hun, get advice and phone a solicitor, do not leave at this point till you have your info off them. Gives you a weaker ground if you do, plus you can have some fun winding the pair of twats up now.
> Tell him you class yourself as seperated now, you will live different lives, his mother is his responsibility but you will not leave as you have a vested interest via you contribution to the house which you are legally going to get back.
> Then stand back and watch them both cack there pants!!!!


Thanks hun  LOl best bit is when he heard I'm seaking lelgal advice blows his top calls me a golddigger not worried if i go told me to F off round my mums 
idiot to be polite LOl and to think got made redundant too no feeling for me at all 
p xx


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear you've had such a nasty run in and in your own home. Glad the little fellow is doing alright now though - best of luck to him/her

Sadly this is not at all an uncommon attitude as I'm sure lots of you know. My father hates snakes and probably would have killed it if it had been mine, which I would have been really angry and upset about but I understand that he's irrationally scared. When he was young his father found what was probably a grass snake sunning its self on their back door step and promptly chopped it up with a spade - I know this is horrible but he didn't know it wasn't poisonous, was scared and wanted to protect his family.

I'm the same with scorpions: I'm irrationally terrified of them and if there was one running across my living room I'm not sure what I'd do other than scream a LOT. But out of utter terror I might well have a swing at it. 

I obviously don't know your sister in law so I can't say if she has a phobia and it's not the same and I'm certainly not condoning what she tried to do at all but I can sort of empathise with feeling that way.

Please don't all shout at me now - I really hope the little one is fine and it's great that you've found it.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Poker lol was thinking of something more shrp infact very sharp attached to a chainsaw would be good
> p xx


 
i can design that, im do theatre production and im a danger with anything!!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl no shouting :0 I do understand people have fears hell i'm scared of puke LOL but the thing is she's not really scared theres loads in the loft I'm a breeder and a room full of poorly one's ( sanctuary rehomes and disabled we run a sanctuary for sick and disabled reps)which she has access to if she comes in I've kept them 22 years and they've been with me here over 10 years all she had to do was leave the room shut not tried to kill her 

Thing is people never learn his brother also is letting himself in he decided to stick his hand in with greet my bredles she bites he got bit blamed mt through the sister why did he take the key unlock the viv and try to pick her up she even has a note saying nippy 
people can't work some of em out 
p xx


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't imagine how horrible it must be to have people, you appear not to be on the best of terms with, walking in and out for your home as they wish let alone messing around with your animals. I'm afraid I'm pretty sure I couldn't put up with all that personally. It sounds like your other half needs to be a bit more supportive.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl here;s the best bit he spoke to me on the phone really mad backing his sister up now he's got home he's not even seen me just phoned her to see how she is and have happy lil chats 

I'm such a twat how far down the tree do i have to come before i see the truth 

I'm an idiot!!!!!

p xx
are all men like this or is he a mummies boy???


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

god hun! get out i would! my OH has a HUGE phobia of crickets but if i asked him to feed any of my lizards he'd do it out of sheer respect for me we bought a house together and we cant afford to move in but he sat and planned rep room with me and what we wanted and he hates reps but he's learning and adapting and now loves beardies iggies and chams lol if theyre worth it they stick up for you regardless!!! his mums always putting me down and he always tells her its nothing to do with her lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi paula sorry your having a rough time .....you need to do whats best for you now time to be selfish let him deal with his mum and dont do anything for them ...you deserve better


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

if anyone was like that in my house and with my babies (royal python, hybrid corn, african bullfrog, chubby frogs, midwife toads) i would throw them out so fast they wouldnt know what hit them, i cant believe your other half is letting them treat you and your house the way that they are! take ya reptiles and run, you could be happy with just your reptiles, :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> Hi paula sorry your having a rough time .....you need to do whats best for you now time to be selfish let him deal with his mum and dont do anything for them ...you deserve better


aww thanks hun  
LOl do you know when i got back with my lil snakie it was half ten and the areas dodgy so i asked if he could pick me up 3 min drive he maned like crazy them shouted at me for coming out the wrong exit 

Don't think this is normal>> been with him so long seem to have lost touch with reality 
p xxx


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> aww thanks hun
> LOl do you know when i got back with my lil snakie it was half ten and the areas dodgy so i asked if he could pick me up 3 min drive he maned like crazy them shouted at me for coming out the wrong exit
> 
> Don't think this is normal>> been with him so long seem to have lost touch with reality
> p xxx


 
I've been with mine 31 years, and I know what you mean. I'm so sorry for you. The one good thing to come out ofthis is that your little hatchling turned up, I hate men, and mothers in law, and sisters in law.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Although i can see your point here and why your upset, surely you must realise that alot of people without knowledge think that all snakes are dangerous and venomous!
the first question i get asked when i say i have snakes is "will they not bite you and kill you?" coz alot people just think all snakes are deadly!
you can't really blame someone for having this attitude coz it is just an attitude that has been bred from human beings fear of snakes and frankly, it is better that people are scared of them and flee, coz some *are* very dangerous, and if you don't know how to identify species how are you going to know whether a snake is dangerous or not?
glad you found your fox snake tho


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope you get that "person" outa your house asap! To threaten your lil snake in such a way in your own home is dissrespectfull and bl**dy evil!
I have my fingers crossed for you lil baby. Good luck and best wishes to you both!

Hare Krishna: victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

400runner said:


> Although i can see your point here and why your upset, surely you must realise that alot of people without knowledge think that all snakes are dangerous and venomous!
> the first question i get asked when i say i have snakes is "will they not bite you and kill you?" coz alot people just think all snakes are deadly!
> you can't really blame someone for having this attitude coz it is just an attitude that has been bred from human beings fear of snakes and frankly, it is better that people are scared of them and flee, coz some *are* very dangerous, and if you don't know how to identify species how are you going to know whether a snake is dangerous or not?
> glad you found your fox snake tho


22 years keeping and educating people and 10 years they have been here 10 years she knew she's quite happy to go into the spare room if she wants anything and the main part is THIS IS NOT HER HOUSE

I'm not able to access hers and beat her son's to death I'm not a kids to death sure feel like it now 

Best part she's hre again i'm stuck upstairs and me and him are finished 
p xx

ps thankyou all for all your support  and lil foxie is still here she made it throught they are very tough lil snakes  today she hissed and tried to nip so that's normal for foxies so all good 
fingers crossed as its stil early days mind 
p xx


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Paula,

If able, can you nip along to a local pet shop, chemist or vets, and get some electroyles, or if able make up your own high energy glucose drink that is palatable enough for a snake to accept, as this will give her the energy boost she requires at this stage. Giving whole food when very weak can use up her last reserved strength, but the electroyles will compensate for this, so please give this request the urgency it deserves. Thanks. x

Sorry to hear about your personal issues, and hope that things will resolve quickly in your favor and those of the rescues you keep. 'Hugs'. 

Mo.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

i would have chased her out the house with a large saucepan, it annoys me when people hurt animals just cos they dont like them!
:bash:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> If able, can you nip along to a local pet shop, chemist or vets, and get some electroyles, or if able make up your own high energy glucose drink that is palatable enough for a snake to accept, as this will give her the energy boost she requires at this stage. Giving whole food when very weak can use up her last reserved strength, but the electroyles will compensate for this, so please give this request the urgency it deserves. Thanks. x
> 
> ...


Hi Hun 
yep used that drink before  on first obs she was weak now she's not weak she's been kicked and was suffering from shock she's not to bad now as she's curled up in her tube as normal  so I'm not to worried at this stage she's been eating as I always left food out  
thanksanyway tho hun  
I was looking for the drink data you wrote a while back so i can defo use in the future p xxx


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi again Paula,

When working with good reptile vets, the first thing they always concentrated on giving was electrolytes for accident cases, pre-op and post-op and in cases of shock, due to the fact that the snakes own immune system can work against it at times like that, and the electrolytes can boost them, and their systems really well. 

Reptoboost is sold by Vetark that is owned by Reptile specialist Vet, Peter Scott. I highly recommend it, as it contains important ingredients including the avipro and electrolytes.

Mo.  x


REPTOBOOST is a probiotic combination of bacteria, enzymes, electrolytes and vitamins. Its high palatability means it can be added to the drinking water making its use simple for all species of reptiles. It is also ideal for use by stomach tube in rehydrating reptiles which have become dehydrated. 
REPTOBOOST contains: 
· Lactobacillus with Streptococcus faecium which live for a short time in the gut, helping to stabilise the pH. 
· Yeasts to provide a source of amino acids and vitamins. 
· lipase, amylase, protease and cellulase. 
· electrolytes to aid in maintaining adequate levels in reptiles with diarrhoea which lose electrolytes and maltodextrins for sustained energy 
It is only necessary for probiotics to live a short time to establish the right conditions. By their combined action the ingredients of AVIPRO help to create and maintain slightly acidic conditions in the gut to provide the correct background for the reptiles own flora to re-stabilise. The electrolytes and dextrose incorporated into 
REPTOBOOST also contribute in a major way. A very important aspect is the use by the veterinary surgeon in reptiles which are under treatment with antibacterials where the normal flora may be unbalanced and a bloom of inappropriate bacteria may occur causing perhaps haemorrhagic enteritis. 
For support of stressed reptiles use 4g (one scoop) per 100ml of drinking water


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

It'd bad enough that people you don't get on with come in and out of your house when they want, but for your partner to take their side over yours regardless of them being family must be horrible.
My Fiance didn't want me having more than 2 Beardies.. but Im now upto 16 lizards and he's let me have the Dining room as my Reptile Room.. It's all about compromise, hopefully your partner will realise he should have a word with his Sister too rather than just shouting and you and maybe your relationship can be saved.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Paula
I'm really pleased that the lil one is coming along ok and hopefully it will make a full recovery. I cannot believe that your partner has acted this way it is bad enough that his family just lets themselves in and i know you have been having alot of problems with them over the past few months but to attack a hatchling is just disgusting. I have my mother in law living with me and she is petrified of my reptiles and I know she would be happy if i were to rehome them all but she would never hurt one if it escaped no matter what.As for the actions of your other half well what can i say that hasnt been already said. I would get rid of him asap you deserve alot better and if oyu need any help please dont hesitate to get in touch and i will help in any way i can. Godd luck in the future hun and I hope everything works out for you. Keep your chin up and dont let the b******ds get you down and im sorry you were made redundant as well. My contact details are on my profile or just pm me if i can help
Sam


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

HI Sam thank so much hun thanks so much for your lovley mail  we did sort things out and he knows his place now LOL his sister is worried to come in now after i forced her to look at my large boas and proceed to escort her out with my boas help LOL

Good new is foxiebib the fox snake baby has made a full recovery and is already nearly at full weight and eating 2 fuzzies a week so very pleased with her its amazing what shes been through she's done so well i'm very proud of her  
infact i may rename her dustbin girl as she's eating for england now and always looking for more 
LOl my new rule respect my animals or your not coming in LOL
p xxx



sammy1969 said:


> Hi Paula
> I'm really pleased that the lil one is coming along ok and hopefully it will make a full recovery. I cannot believe that your partner has acted this way it is bad enough that his family just lets themselves in and i know you have been having alot of problems with them over the past few months but to attack a hatchling is just disgusting. I have my mother in law living with me and she is petrified of my reptiles and I know she would be happy if i were to rehome them all but she would never hurt one if it escaped no matter what.As for the actions of your other half well what can i say that hasnt been already said. I would get rid of him asap you deserve alot better and if oyu need any help please dont hesitate to get in touch and i will help in any way i can. Godd luck in the future hun and I hope everything works out for you. Keep your chin up and dont let the b******ds get you down and im sorry you were made redundant as well. My contact details are on my profile or just pm me if i can help
> Sam


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Good On You*

PUT SOME EYE DROPS NEAR YOUR KETTLE NEXT TIME SHE COMES ROUND PUT A TEASPOON IN HER TEA THEN WATCH HER RUN TO THE LOO LATER
PS PUT A RATHER LARGE HUNGRY SNAKE IN BATHROOM FIRST AND REPLACE LOO SEAT WITH THIS LOL


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl like it a lot I use that one  p xxx



MELINDAFARREN said:


> PUT SOME EYE DROPS NEAR YOUR KETTLE NEXT TIME SHE COMES ROUND PUT A TEASPOON IN HER TEA THEN WATCH HER RUN TO THE LOO LATER
> PS PUT A RATHER LARGE HUNGRY SNAKE IN BATHROOM FIRST AND REPLACE LOO SEAT WITH THIS LOL


----------

